

Ask HN: moving my Django app away from GAE, where do I go? - fchollet

Hi HN,<p>So I have this Django app (http://www.wysp.ws) that has gathered 1500 signups in 3 months of un-publicized beta, and is growing at an accelerating pace. It's hosted on Google App Engine (and user-submitted pictures are sent to S3).<p>I want to move away from GAE, because of several huge technical drawbacks:<p>- The 20 seconds limit for request processing make it impossible for my users to submit anything bigger than small pictures (upload time + processing time (resizing, etc) + time to send the file to S3 &#62; 20 secs). Especially given that outbound traffic from GAE in seriously slow.<p>- I'm using the DB middleware Django-appengine to keep using Django's native models with the GAE Datastore, and I have come to realize how bad of an idea that is. Can't fetch (or count) more than 1000 objects, HUGE performance issues, etc.<p>- I can't believe how bad Google treats their paying customers. For instance: one day Google decided it didn't like my credit card info, which caused my application to go down for several hours... because each time I tried to reenter my CC info, after rejecting it Google would prevent me from trying again for 30 minutes (while the app was down). It happened several times in a row. No possibility to get support whatsoever. And that's just an example.<p>So where do I go? EC2? Rackspace? Gondor? Heroku? What would be the best and cheapest for a Django app with image uploading requirements?
======
gumbah
Linode has always worked very well for me. You do have to have some basic
Linux sysadmin skills, but they have good documentation that should get you on
your way, awesome support and it's way cheaper than Heroku or Gondor. So my
advice would be: Linode combined with EC2 for storage

